# el tiempo impersonal



## ChocolateLover

Hola a todos:

¿Me pueden decir si están bien escritos estos diologos, por favor?

(informalmente)

¿Me puedes decir como llegar/como se llega al aeropuerto?
Solamente necesitas................

(formalmente)

Me puede decir como se llega al aeropuerto?
Solamente necesita....../hay que ............/uno necesita/se necesita......

Mi duda es cómo usar el tiempo impersonal correctamente. 

Muchas gracias!!


----------



## Rayines

ChocolateLover said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> ¿Me pueden decir si están bien escritos estos diologos, por favor?
> 
> (informalmente)
> 
> ¿Me puedes decir como llegar/como se llega al aeropuerto?
> Solamente necesitas................*/Tienes que........*
> 
> (formalmente)
> 
> Me puede decir como se llega al aeropuerto?
> Solamente necesita*Tiene que*....../hay que ............/uno necesita/se necesita......
> Mi duda es cómo usar el tiempo impersonal correctamente. *(Impersonal se usa "hay que". "Se necesita" lo usas más para una receta de cocina, por ejemplo: "Se necesitan 3 huevos, 1 taza de harina", o para una descripción personal: "Se necesita ser más honrado", pero bueno, no tanto para decir cómo viajar al aeropuerto )*
> 
> Muchas gracias!!


Te dejé las opciones que considero más coloquiales y usadas.


----------



## mhp

También: ¿Me podría decir Ud. cómo...?

En general:
cómo: how
como: as


----------



## lazarus1907

Se habla de oraciones o verbos impersonales; no existe nada llamado "tiempo impersonal". Los tiempos son: el presente, el imperfecto, etc.


----------



## falbala84

ChocolateLover said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> ¿Me pueden decir si están bien escritos estos diálogos, por favor?
> 
> (informalmente)
> 
> ¿Me puedes decir cómo llegar/cómo se llega al aeropuerto?
> Solamente necesitas................
> 
> (formalmente)
> 
> Me puede decir cómo se llega al aeropuerto?
> Solamente necesita....../hay que ............/uno necesita/se necesita......
> 
> Mi duda es cómo usar el tiempo impersonal correctamente.
> 
> Muchas gracias!!


----------



## sunRAE

ChocolateLover said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> ¿Me pueden decir si están bien escritos estos diologos,diálogos por favor?
> 
> (informalmente)
> 
> ¿Me puedes decir como llegar/como se llega al aeropuerto?
> Solamente necesitas................
> 
> (formalmente)
> 
> Me puede decir como se llega al aeropuerto?
> Solamente necesita....../hay que ............/uno necesita/se necesita......
> 
> Mi duda es cómo usar el tiempo impersonal correctamente.
> 
> Muchas gracias!!


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias a todos

¿Me podrían decir si uno/se explica algo formalmente e/o informalmente se usaría el "se" o "el uno"?

Por ejemplo,

You/one need to study a lot if you/one want/wants to get good grades

Mi intento:

Uno necesita estudiar mucho si uno quiere sacar buenas notas
Se necesita estudiar mucho si se quiere sacar buenas notas
Hay que estudiar mucho si uno quiere sacar buenas notas
Necesitas estudiar mucho si quieres sacar buenas notas
Uno necesita estudiar mucho si (uno/Ud.) quiere sacar buenas notas

Muchas gracias!


----------



## falbala84

ChocolateLover said:


> Uno necesita estudiar mucho si uno quiere sacar buenas notas
> Se necesita estudiar mucho si se quieren sacar buenas notas
> Hay que estudiar mucho si uno quiere sacar buenas notas
> Necesitas estudiar mucho si quieres sacar buenas notas
> Uno necesita estudiar mucho si (uno/Ud.) quiere sacar buenas notas



En la primera, el segundo sujeto explícito resulta redundante, así que yo lo omitiría (como en el último ejemplo).

Lo más informal sería usar la segunda persona, porque suena más "personal" (valga la redundancia). Al ponerlo con _uno_ me suena a que estás aleccionando a alguien "Uno debe portarse bien si quiere regalos" y ponerlo con _se/hay_ me resulta más neutro, así que depende de para lo que lo quieras usar puedes poner _uno_ o bien _se/hay_, aunque estrictamente hablando ambas son correctas.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias Falbala84

¿También si se/uno trata de Ud. se podría usar la forma de Ud. para esta clase de frases muy generales?

Por ejemplo,

Si quiere sacar buenas notas tiene que estudiar mucho

Por favor corrije todos mis errores

Gracias


----------



## falbala84

Pero el uso de _usted_ no es como el del _tú_, genérico, sino que parece que te diriges a alguien. Si dices "Si quiere sacar buenas notas tiene que estudiar mucho", entonces quien lee se pregunta "¿Quién?", no sé si me explico, no suena genérico. El _se/uno_ es más impersonal.



> Por favor, corrige todos mis errores


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias



> Pero el uso de _usted_ no es como el del _tú_, genérico, sino que parece que te diriges a alguien. Si dices "Si quiere sacar buenas notas tiene que estudiar mucho", entonces quien lee se pregunta "¿Quién?", no sé si me explico, no suena genérico. El _se/uno_ es más impersonal


 
¿Así que si tratas de usted pero no hablas necesariamente de esa persona es mejor usar uno/se? 

Gracias


----------



## Rayines

ChocolateLover said:


> Muchas gracias
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Así que si tratas de usted pero no hablas necesariamente de esa persona es mejor usar uno/se?
> 
> Gracias


Sí, claro: "Si uno quiere sacar(se) buenas notas, tiene que estudiar mucho".


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

¿Y se puede también decir "Si se quieren sacar buenas notas, tiene que estudiar much" ¿verdad?

Saludos


----------



## falbala84

Si lo dices así no puedes usar "tiene" a secas. Si el primer verbo va con _se_, el segundo también, aunque en ese caso queda mejor _necesita_ o _hay_:

_Si se quieren sacar buenas notas, se necesita estudiar mucho.

__Si se quieren sacar buenas notas, hay que estudiar mucho.

_Aunque yo lo pondría al revés:_

Hay que estudiar mucho si se quieren sacar buenas notas.

_Parece un orden más natural


----------



## Rayines

También se puede decir -a manera impersonal- en singular:
"Si se quiere (=si uno quiere) sacar buenas notas.........."


----------



## falbala84

Entonces me asalta una duda: ¿Esa oración "Si se quiere/n sacar buenas notas..." es impersonal o pasiva refleja? Porque según sea una u otra la concordancia del verbo irá o no con el complemento directo:

Según el DPD:

*a) * En las oraciones impersonales, llamadas así por carecer de sujeto gramatical, la forma _se_ precede siempre a un verbo en tercera persona del singular. Esta construcción puede darse con verbos intransitivos (_Se trabaja mejor en equipo_), con verbos copulativos (_Se es más feliz sin responsabilidades_), con verbos transitivos que llevan complemento directo de persona precedido de la preposición _a_ (_Entre los gitanos se respeta mucho a los ancianos_) e incluso con verbos en voz pasiva (_Cuando se es juzgado injustamente, es necesario defenderse_). *No debe ponerse el verbo en plural cuando la oración impersonal lleva un complemento directo plural, pues la concordancia de número solo se da entre el verbo y el sujeto, y no entre el verbo y el complemento directo*; así, hoy no sería correcta una oración como 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_Se vieron a muchos famosos en la fiesta,_ en lugar de _Se vio a muchos famosos en la fiesta_.

*b) * En las oraciones de pasiva refleja la forma _se_ precede a un verbo en forma activa en tercera persona (singular o plural), junto al que aparece un elemento nominal, normalmente pospuesto, que funciona como su sujeto gramatical. Este elemento nominal suele denotar cosas o acciones, o personas indeterminadas: _Se hacen fotocopias; Se supone que ibas a venir; Se necesitan secretarias bilingües. _Si el sujeto lleva determinante o es un pronombre, puede ir antepuesto: _Las fotocopias se hacen en máquinas especiales; Al final, todo se sabe._ *Por tratarse de una forma de pasiva, solo se da con verbos transitivos, y el verbo irá en singular o en plural según sea singular o plural el elemento nominal que actúe de sujeto*: _«En los comercios especializados se vende la pasta de sésamo»_ (Bonfiglioli _Arte_ [Arg. 1990]); _«En ese kiosco _[...] _no se venden revistas políticas»_ (Puig _Beso_ [Arg. 1976]).


----------



## mhp

falbala84 said:


> _
> Hay que estudiar mucho si se quieren sacar buenas notas.
> _



Si se quieren esos
Si se quiere eso

«Sacar buenas notas» es eso y no esos. 

Por lo menos, eso es lo que creo yo.

--edit---
veo que lo has encontrado en el DPD


----------



## Jellby

mhp said:


> Si se quieren esos
> Si se quiere eso
> 
> «Sacar buenas notas» es eso y no esos.
> 
> Por lo menos, eso es lo que creo yo.



Exactamente, tienes toda la razón. Debe ir en singular, ya se interprete como pasiva refleja o como impersonal. Si la frase fuese "si se quiere/n buenas notas", ya sería otro cantar.


----------



## Outsider

falbala84 said:


> Según el DPD:
> 
> *No debe ponerse el verbo en plural cuando la oración impersonal lleva un complemento directo plural, pues la concordancia de número solo se da entre el verbo y el sujeto, y no entre el verbo y el complemento directo; así, hoy no sería correcta una oración como Se vieron a muchos famosos en la fiesta, en lugar de Se vio a muchos famosos en la fiesta.*


*Debo confesar que esto me lía. ¿Cómo puedo saber si "se vieron a muchos famosos en la fiesta" es una pasiva refleja o una construcción impersonal? *


----------



## mhp

Outsider said:


> Debo confesar que esto me lía. ¿Cómo puedo saber si "se vieron *a* muchos famosos en la fiesta" es una pasiva refleja o una construcción impersonal?



Si tiene la preposición A es impersonal. El verbo debe ser «Se vio»: Como no hay un sujeto, el verbo siempre se conjuga en la tercera persona singular.


--edit--

véase mensaje #25 para los verbos intransitivos.


----------



## Outsider

mhp said:


> Si tiene la preposición A es impersonal. El verbo debe ser «Se vio».


Siento, pero no he entendido su explicación...


----------



## Idiomático

ChocolateLover said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> ¿Me pueden decir si están bien escritos estos diologos, por favor?
> 
> (informalmente)
> 
> ¿Me puedes decir como llegar/como se llega al aeropuerto?
> Solamente necesitas................
> 
> (formalmente)
> 
> Me puede decir como se llega al aeropuerto?
> Solamente necesita....../hay que ............/uno necesita/se necesita......
> 
> Mi duda es cómo usar el tiempo impersonal correctamente.
> 
> Muchas gracias!!


 
En la gramática española no hay nada que se llame _tiempo impersonal.  _Si deseas ilustrarte sobre el particular, busca los títulos _forma impersonal_ o _modo impersonal _del verbo en tus libros de gramática.


----------



## mhp

Outsider said:


> Siento, pero no he entendido su explicación...


  Se venden coches. (pasiva refleja)
Se ve a los niños en el parque. (pasiva impersonal)

La primera frase no tiene preposición «a» después del verbo, pero la segunda la tiene. 

Se Vende coches:
Esta también es impersonal. Pero según el DPD, esta forma no debe usarse. Impersonal solo se debe usar para personas y siempre con la preposición «a».

--edit--
 véase mensaje #25 para los verbos intransitivos.


----------



## Outsider

Gracias. ¿Entonces, «*Se ven los niños jugando* en el parque» sería pasiva refleja? ¿Y se puede decir esto?


----------



## Jellby

Outsider said:


> Gracias. ¿Entonces, «*Se ven los niños jugando* en el parque» sería pasiva refleja? ¿Y se puede decir esto?



Como poderse... pero se entendería que los niños se ven unos a otros (el "se" funcionaría como objeto directo recíproco).

En general:

Verbos intransitivos -> Impersonal: "se habla mucho de él"
Verbos transitivos con OD de cosa -> Pasiva refleja: "se venden patatas"
Verbos transitivos con OD de persona -> Impersonal: "se ve al niño"

La razón es que cuando el OD es de cosa, está claro que no puede ser el sujeto de la acción (aunque en la oración sea el sujeto del verbo), por lo que se interpreta sin problemas como pasiva refleja. Cuando el OD es de persona, existe la ambigüedad de si esa persona es el objeto o el sujeto de la acción, para evitarla, se deja como objeto y se emplea la "a" personal para el objeto directo.


----------



## mhp

Jellby said:


> Verbos intransitivos -> Impersonal: "se habla mucho de él"



Yes the intransitive verbs. I knew I'd forgotten something.


----------



## Ivy29

ChocolateLover said:


> Muchas gracias
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Así que si tratas de usted pero no hablas necesariamente de esa persona es mejor usar uno/se?
> 
> Gracias


 
Remember 'ONE' is not used if you don't include the 'speaker'; 'YOU' is not used to generalise about people if you do not include the 'hearer'.

One must believe in something= Uno debe creer en algo= se debe creer en algo
You must believe in something= debes creer en algo.

Ivy29


----------



## mhp

Jellby said:


> Como poderse... pero se entendería que los niños se ven unos a otros (el "se" funcionaría como objeto directo recíproco).
> 
> En general:
> 
> Verbos intransitivos -> Impersonal: "se habla mucho de él"
> Verbos transitivos con OD de cosa -> Pasiva refleja: "se venden patatas"
> Verbos transitivos con OD de persona -> Impersonal: "se ve al niño"
> 
> La razón es que cuando el OD es de cosa, está claro que no puede ser el sujeto de la acción (aunque en la oración sea el sujeto del verbo), por lo que se interpreta sin problemas como pasiva refleja. Cuando el OD es de persona, existe la ambigüedad de si esa persona es el objeto o el sujeto de la acción, para evitarla, se deja como objeto y se emplea la "a" personal para el objeto directo.


 One thing that I’ve been wondering is if there is a change of meaning in the two constructs.

  Se buscan dependientes.
  Se busca a dependients.

  Obviously, there is no confusion in what the passive reflexive sentence means—no one would think that clerks are looking for each other. But for whatever reason, I seem to prefer the first construct. The second one somehow seems more literal to me: They are actually searching for clerks, while the first one says that they need clerks. 

  Is this only my “personal” interpretation or is there some truth to this?


----------



## Rayines

mhp said:


> One thing that I’ve been wondering is if there is a change of meaning in the two constructs.
> 
> Se buscan dependientes.
> Se busca a dependients.
> 
> Obviously, there is no confusion in what the passive reflexive sentence means—no one would think that clerks are looking for each other. But for whatever reason, I seem to prefer the first construct. The second one somehow seems more literal to me: They are actually searching for clerks, while the first one says that they need clerks.
> 
> Is this only my “personal” interpretation or is there some truth to this?


Pero tal vez en este caso, sea por el particular significado del verbo "buscar". La segunda oración parecería significar que "la policía  busca a los dependientes".
Si dijéramos, por ejemplo: "Se pide dependientes", no te resultaría tan extraño, aunque se usaría más "Se piden dependientes".
(Una opinión personal ).


----------



## Jellby

mhp said:


> Se buscan dependientes.
> Se busca a dependients.
> 
> Obviously, there is no confusion in what the passive reflexive sentence means—no one would think that clerks are looking for each other.



Probably because for "dependientes" to work as a subject, it would need an article:

Se busca los dependientes 
Se busca a los dependientes


----------



## falbala84

Ok, lo de las impersonales y las pasivas reflejas nunca lo he llegado a manejar bien. Gracias por las aclaraciones


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias a todos

Saludos


----------

